# 2nd D&C needed?



## ceejie

It's been just over 2 weeks since my D&C and today I had an ultrasound to check if everything has passed. I have not been bleeding lately, but I have been passing clots here & there (accompanied by strong cramps), and my abdomen has been quite tender.

They did the scan & the ultrasound tech said she needed to talk to the doctor, she left the room, came back a few minutes later and told me that there was still quite a bit left in my uterus and I will probably need a second D&C. Another D&C??? I mean, the first one wasn't all that physically painful, but I don't know if emotionally I can go through that again.....

Also, while doing the scan she said that she needed to check my kidneys. Does anyone know why? I've never had this happen before.

Has anyone had to have a second D&C? If I don't will it eventually pass on it's own, or could that lead to infection?

Any input would be greatly appreciated....I finally felt like I was starting to get past all this, but if I have to have another D&C...I don't know....


----------



## Quartzbaby

I am so sorry for your loss. I had a mmc at 12 week scan baby died at 10 weeks beginning of may. I was booked in for d and c but never made it. Had heavy bleeding a lot of pain and rushed to a and e. Went to the loo had one big contraction and passed nearly all of it by my self in the loo. It was so scary.They said it could take weeks or months to all come out.. if it was me I would go for a d and c again purely because o would be scared of infection starting im my womb. I am so very sorry I understand what your going through . Good luck and big hugs. X x


----------



## tinkerbelle2

I have no advice, but if its something they are saying you need, then its best to have it done, to prevent risk of infection,
Its not going to be easy and its going to be painful emotionally and physically, but you have our support 
as for the kidneys I really don't know I am sorry **hugs**


----------



## MsJMouse

I agree with the others. As horrible as a second D&C will be, I would rather that than take the chance of an infection and possible complications from that. :hugs: sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neversaynever

:hugs: and agree with the other posters.

Big :hugs: and strength coming your way

XxX


----------



## Rio

Hi Ceejie,

I had a similar problem, after a missed miscarriage I had a ERPC where they found nothing (at 8w+) I then had 2 failed attempts at medical management.
At one point some doctors did question if I had a uterine abnormality which caused the first ERPC to fail and that was the reason i persisted with medical management.
2 weeks after the first ERPC i was readmitted with persisting pain and after a long wait was given misoprostol and taken to theatre for a ERPC. The surgeon used an ultrasound during the procedure to ensure no further retained products, and 2 weeks later my pregnancy tests turned negative.

I would suggest asking how they will be sure they have removed all products this time (as its done as 'blind procedure') and if they are able to do this under ultrasound guidance.

Also ask about the risk of infection and if you need any antibiotics.

sending hugs your way, its horrible to be stuck in limbo when you want so badly to move on.

xxxx


----------



## ceejie

I just wanted to say thanks for everyone's support.

I am waiting to hear back from my doctor on it...she put me on antibiotics last week kind of as a precautionary measure because I have had a uterine infection before.

I'm still bleeding off and on, but only very small amounts and small clots at a time...I don't think enough has passed over the weekend to have cleared out the remaining tissue. I've been having strong cramps though, so I am hoping it will all take care of itself before the procedure is scheduled.


----------



## rachellie19

Hi there, 

Just wanted to share my similar experience. I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks and ended up having to have 2 D&Cs, (also due to retained product like you). 

When I first found out I had to have the second surgery, I have sooooo upset. :cry: But in the end, everything turned out just fine. I got my period 5 weeks later and then ovulated right on time my first cycle and now we are trying again. 

I hope everything works out for you... :hugs:


----------



## ceejie

I just wanted to thank everyone for your support.

Sorry is this is tmi, but last night I got my first BFN since the mc...this morning I woke up and had been bleeding like bright red fresh blood. Since My D&C it's pretty much only been clots, thick stringy blood and mostly brown for the last week or so....so I think this is a good sign? I'm waiting to hear back from my dr...but I'm hoping everything has sorted itself out. 

I just want to get on with my life, and ttc...I want to get back to my routine, working out, living my life, and dtd!! But I've been bleeding for nearly 3 weeks now...it makes it so hard to move on when you have this daily reminder.


----------



## ceejie

rachellie19 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to share my similar experience. I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks and ended up having to have 2 D&Cs, (also due to retained product like you).
> 
> When I first found out I had to have the second surgery, I have sooooo upset. :cry: But in the end, everything turned out just fine. I got my period 5 weeks later and then ovulated right on time my first cycle and now we are trying again.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you... :hugs:

Did you find the second D&C to be any easier than the first? It turns out I need a 2nd and will be having it tomorrow morning. I'm just hoping the recovery time is a little quicker as it's not as much being removed? :shrug:


----------



## rachellie19

ceejie said:


> rachellie19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to share my similar experience. I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks and ended up having to have 2 D&Cs, (also due to retained product like you).
> 
> When I first found out I had to have the second surgery, I have sooooo upset. :cry: But in the end, everything turned out just fine. I got my period 5 weeks later and then ovulated right on time my first cycle and now we are trying again.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you... :hugs:
> 
> Did you find the second D&C to be any easier than the first? It turns out I need a 2nd and will be having it tomorrow morning. I'm just hoping the recovery time is a little quicker as it's not as much being removed? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes - the second was much easier as I knew what to expect. Also, my doctor used ultrasound guidance with the second D&C to ensure that all of the retained product was removed.  yes, the recovery time should be much quicker for you this time. I only bled for a day or 2 after the second one....ovulated a couple weeks after that and then got my period 2 weeks after I ovulated. Now, a couple of months later, I've had 2 full cycles and we are officially ttc again. 

I wish you luck! :hugs:


----------



## rachellie19

Rio said:


> Hi Ceejie,
> 
> I had a similar problem, after a missed miscarriage I had a ERPC where they found nothing (at 8w+) I then had 2 failed attempts at medical management.
> At one point some doctors did question if I had a uterine abnormality which caused the first ERPC to fail and that was the reason i persisted with medical management.
> 2 weeks after the first ERPC i was readmitted with persisting pain and after a long wait was given misoprostol and taken to theatre for a ERPC. The surgeon used an ultrasound during the procedure to ensure no further retained products, and 2 weeks later my pregnancy tests turned negative.
> 
> I would suggest asking how they will be sure they have removed all products this time (as its done as 'blind procedure') and if they are able to do this under ultrasound guidance.
> 
> Also ask about the risk of infection and if you need any antibiotics.
> 
> sending hugs your way, its horrible to be stuck in limbo when you want so badly to move on.
> 
> xxxx

I agree with Rio - ask for the ultrasound guidance. If I had known, I would have insisted on having this done the first time. That way - you'll know that they've got everything. I truly don't understand why ultrasound guidance isn't used for every D&C... :nope:


----------



## ceejie

Thanks Rachellie.

I had my 2nd D&C yesterday. It was a different doctor that performed it, so I'm hoping this one was more thorough.

As with my first D&C, I had the conscious sedation, so I was awake throughout the procedure. He did an ultrasound before and after, and he said after that I was "clean as a whistle." He also said they would be sending the small amount of tissue removed for testing to see what it was. I'm kind of confused as to what this means? I thought it was RPOC, but on the letter they gave me to give to my dr it specifically says they don't think it was RPOC. So what else could it be??

The procedure was actually longer and more painful this time, but I think that's because the first doc rushed and didn't do a very good job. I bled a lot in the hospital, they had to keep me a bit longer to make sure I was okay, but since I left I've hardly bled at all. 

I will be having follow up in 2 weeks to make sure everything is as it should be, and then we can finally get back to dtd and ttc! It will probably be close to 2 months without it by the time we actually can! Very frustrating. I just want everything to get back to normal so we can move on and keep trying.

Thanks for your help and support.


----------



## rachellie19

I so hope that things get back on track quickly for you....I ovulated just 3 weeks after my second D&C as my HCG levels dropped really quickly. So, it may not be as long as you think before you guys can ttc again. I hope you're taking care of yourself and that you're feeling okay. :hugs:


----------

